# Edible Plants for Hatchling Sulcatas?



## AdamR (Apr 7, 2011)

As the title states, I'm looking to see which of the plants I have easy access to are ok for a hatchling sully. These are what I have around the yard and in pots. There are * next to the ones I'm most concerned about.

Bermuda Grass
Mondo Grass**
Clover
Dandelions
Wild Strawberries**
Wild Onion**
Crape Myrtle Tree**
Pecan Tree** (Are the pecans bad?)
Maple Trees
Aloe Vera in Pots**
Azaleas******** (Lots of them)

I intend to plant some Opuntias soon so I should have those ready. My neighbor has a mulberry tree and I can get plenty of timothy hay and Spring Mix.

I am in Central AR, if anyone knows the area and can point to a good plant or place to buy them!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 7, 2011)

Im not sure if you looked at this post on the forum but It has been very helpful in adding to the diet of my Sulcata.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ed-Greeks-Russians-Sulcatas-etc#axzz1IsVOuj00


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2011)

Azaleas are toxic, but most tortoises won't touch them.

They usually won't eat wild onion.

Here's a good site and some of your questionable plants are on it:

http://www.aragriculture.org/horticulture/ornamentals/toxic_plants.htm


----------



## AdamR (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks both of you! Yvonne, that's ironic...I'm a student at the UA! 
However I didn't find anything on either site about the mondo grass? I have a lot of it and if it is a problem then I will place the pen in a different area. Anyone know?


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

Aloe vera is ok, just make sure detox any plants you buy from a nursery.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't find anything on Mondo grass. I say it's better to be safe than sorry, so place the pen in a different spot until you know for sure it's okay.


----------



## AdamR (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree, if we're not positive the mondo is ok then the little one will not be eating it! The rest of the plants have been here for some time and I have only ever used normal topsoil or just dirt from the ground. I don't treat the back yard with anything so no chemicals to worry about!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

my wife and I have purchased a lot of new plants for our Sulcata to eat and we are sticking to organic top soil and potting soil to avoid any type of chemicals.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 9, 2011)

Aloe vera is GREAT for them...When you say in pots...you mean you bought them that way or you planted them into pots...my point being, as long as you planted them in organic soil...FEED AWAY  If not, then transplant them into organic soil...then wait a month and feed AWAY!  Wild strawberries are fine! You are wise to avoid mondo grass...and they probably won't bother with the pecans...but no...you don't want 'em near them! Crepe myrtle is like eucalyptus...they usually ignore it, but are curious about the pink flowers...but I've never seen one get consumed!


----------



## AdamR (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually I have several large pots of aloe Vera that I've had for years just because I thought it was a cool plant lol. Usually swap out the dirt once a year or so but I always get the organic soil mainly because it's cheaper haha. I don't think the pecans are too big of a threat because the squirrels love them and usually take the whole crop! Is the aloe vera a good substitute for Opuntia? I was going to order some pads and Mazurri this week, but if I dont have to have it then I'll just get the Mazurri. Either way is fine, the opuntia is pretty cheap it's just I already have tons of aloe Vera ready to go!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2011)

Aloe is okay once in a while, but it can make them a little loose I'm told. I don't feed it often enough to know first hand though. I've got a couple of plants in the ground that I cut pieces off of occasionally.

I would consider aloe something to feed a little of, once in a while. I consider opuntia a good staple.


----------



## AdamR (Apr 9, 2011)

No problem! I think I am going to order from tortoisesupply so I can go ahead and get the Mazurri at the same time. Does Mazurri go bad? I was going to get the 4lb tub since it's just a few dollars more, but if it goes bad I won't. If anyone knows a better/cheaper place for both let me know!

Tom, tell your babies to hurry up!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2011)

AdamR said:


> No problem! I think I am going to order from tortoisesupply so I can go ahead and get the Mazurri at the same time. Does Mazurri go bad? I was going to get the 4lb tub since it's just a few dollars more, but if it goes bad I won't. If anyone knows a better/cheaper place for both let me know!
> 
> Tom, tell your babies to hurry up!



Hey! They're cooking as fast as they can! I buy the 25 lb. bags of Mazuri and it last for several months for me. You can always keep the tub in the fridge, if you are worried about it.


----------



## AdamR (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha I'm just messin'. Sounds good, just didn't know if it went bad relatively quickly or not!


----------

